# question about fiber



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a question about fiber. I have IBS C&D. I mostly lean toward the C side. I have read that taking soluble fiber slows passing in the intestines down and insoluble fiber speeds it up. I was wondering which one I need to be taking.


----------

